# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  For lovers of literature and a good time

## Jim-Donna

Copied from Treasurebeach.net


For lovers of literature and a good time, Two Seasons Talking Trees Literary Fiesta is happening on Saturday, February 25, 2012 in Treasure Beach on the grounds of Two Seasons Guest House (www.2seasonsguesthouse.com). Please do visit our blog at www.2seasonsguesthouse.com/blog for details. 

The programme is a a stimulating mix of well-known and new Jamaican writers, who will begin to tell their stories at 10 a.m. The poetic voices of Michael Abrahams, Malachi Smith, Easton Lee, Christine Craig, Monique Morrison, fabian thomas, and Kalilah Enriquez will be joined by folklorist Fern Luecke, novelists Melanie Schwapp, Roland Watson- Grant, Igoni Barrett and non-fiction writer, Mark Thomas. 

Playwright Aston Cooke will give a first reading of his production Jonkanoo Jamboree, which was written especially for Jamaica’s 50th Independence celebrations. 

The focus of the panel discussion is Writing for Children, and panelists are children’s writers Diane Brown, Jean Forbes, Kellie Magnus, and Sharon Martini. Suzanne Francis-Brown will be the moderator. 

A children’s programme will run simultaneously through the day managed by Ingrid Blackwood. 

Talking Trees is part of the Treasure Beach Culture Fest 2012, taking place from February 24-26, 2012. 

Warm regards

----------


## jeannieb

I was happy to read this. I know many people were upset when Calabash Festival was cancelled. Any word if it will be re-started or is this it's replacement?

----------


## nige

Hi Jeannie, yep its back  :Smile:  

http://www.calabashfestival.org/2011/index.htm

----------


## jeannieb

Hey Nige. Thanks, I'll pass on the word.

----------


## ackee

Calabash is back for 50th Anniversay Celebration May 2012 ...

----------


## Reggae_Girl98

And still going strong in 2014 !
http://www.calabashfestival.org/2014/schedule.html

----------

